

IPhone Provisioning: Running Development Code On Your Phone. - malbiniak
http://www.mobileorchard.com/iphone-development-provisioning/

======
ajg1977
Handy for free but a bit of a waste of money at $5.

It's not THAT difficult after all, and the documents/walkthroughs on the
iPhone developer site have improved hugely compared to a year ago.

------
Readmore
Get it while it's free!

------
tumult
Why do you need a paid screencast for this? The directions are on Apple's
iPhone developer site.

~~~
teej
It's the difference between -telling- me how to do it and -showing- me how to
do it.

~~~
tumult
I don't really think that's the difference. And the official one has
screenshots.

------
ojbyrne
Or you could just buy an ipod touch, if you don't need GPS or camera features.

~~~
zain
You still need to go through the same provisioning process to run dev code on
an iPod Touch.

~~~
ojbyrne
Really? I know I've hooked up my touch via usb, and there it is in xcode. A
heck of a lot simpler.

~~~
Zev
You still need to have a developer certificate set up and installed if you
want to install any applications on your iPod through Xcode.

